# Retired Police Officers



## waybackin (Apr 28, 2008)

I recently read in an older copy of National Assn. of Police Chiefs (I think that was the magazine's name) that retired (in good standing w/ "X" number of years) police officers do not need concealed weapons permits because of a law the president sined into law in 2004, and that it supersedes the laws of even those states that do not honor out of state permits (WI, DC, etc.) Is this just another "wife's tale" or is there any truth to it?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It's called "The Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act of 2004"

Full text here: http://www.leaa.org/218/218text.html

Current, and retired LE in good standing, can carry concealed in every state. They must have an Identification card from the department they worked for and written documentation that they have shot an approved certification course, and passed, each year.

So no, not a wives tale, but there are some rescrictions.

Also, this is being looked at again because of the difficulty some retired officers are having with getting an identification card from their department, even though the law says that this is all at the retired officers expense.

Why do you ask?

huntin1


----------



## waybackin (Apr 28, 2008)

Retired in 2000 w/ 31 years service. Had been traveling the country w/ my better half. Have problems w/ my memory brought on from a stroke induced heart attack. I have not visited anywhere that I couldn't at least have a firearm in my camper. Recently obtained a CCW from my home state of Michigan, but read the article in that magazine, got me to wondering.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's a good email I received in relation to this topic.

Court Rules Cops Can Carry Guns ... Nationwide!

Last update: 3:11 p.m. EST Nov. 18, 2008
SPRINGFIELD, Va., Nov 18, 2008 /PRNewswire-USNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Good Guys Can Fight Back - Criminals Beware!
A ruling on a case from South Dakota -- where off-duty law enforcement officers were criminally charged for carrying guns despite the authority to do so under the federal 'Law Enforcement Officer's Safety Act of 2004' (LEOSA) -- has confirmed that all qualified off-duty and retired law enforcement are allowed, by federal law, to carry a concealed gun for personal self-defense irrespective of state law. The federal law supersedes the crazy, confusing and often conflicted state and local laws that limit legitimate self-defense.
LEAA's Executive Director, Jim Fotis said, "When LEAA co-authored the original draft of what became affectionately known as 'National Cop Carry' back in the early 1990's, I knew it would save cops' lives and give those who choose to resist violent criminals a fighting chance. In 2004 I shook President Bush's hand after he signed our bill into law and rejoiced that our fight -- for more than a decade -- was finally over!"
The local prosecutor's apparent effort to challenge the federal law, and send a message to all in law enforcement not to carry a gun for self-defense in South Dakota, was soundly rejected! Thankfully, after careful review, the gun charges against the officers were dismissed. "The Judge's crystal clear and unambiguous legal opinion should be required reading for every prosecutor in the nation so that no other law enforcement professionals, active or retired, have to endure what those officers and agents have endured in South Dakota," declared Carl Rowan, LEAA's Vice President.
Robert Van Norman and Kenneth Orrock, Attorneys for the officers, said "We are pleased with the court's decision, as it reaffirms the intent of the Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act and in effect will protect law enforcement officers and our communities. The law enforcement community should find comfort that LEOSA has been properly applied in this case."
A copy of the Judge's memorandum decision -- and extensive background information on LEOSA -- is available at the LEAA website: www.leaa.org<http://www.leaa.org/>
The Law Enforcement Alliance of America, Inc., (LEAA) is the nation's largest not for profit, non-partisan coalition of law enforcement professionals, crime victims, and concerned citizens dedicated to making America safer.
SOURCE Law Enforcement Alliance of America


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

waybackin said:


> Retired in 2000 w/ 31 years service. Had been traveling the country w/ my better half. Have problems w/ my memory brought on from a stroke induced heart attack. I have not visited anywhere that I couldn't at least have a firearm in my camper. Recently obtained a CCW from my home state of Michigan, but read the article in that magazine, got me to wondering.


OK, a CCW from MI won't do it in every state. What you need to do is contact the head of your former agency. Tell them that you wish to be allowed to carry a sidearm under the LE Safety Act. They may give you a hard time so be prepared. They need to issue you department ID stating that you are retired. You then need to shoot the qualification course and pass it. The firearms instructor doing the test for you needs to submit your certification to the state noting that you are a retired officer. He will also need to provide you with a letter, on department letterhead, stating that you have passed an approved state sidearm qualification course. Not as much trouble as it sounds. I do it several times a year for retired guys here.

Keep in mind that you will have to pay your old department for the ID, and may have to pay the firearms instructor for his time. Some charge, some like me, don't.

Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## joeb01 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just retired in California. Our Chief allows us to qualify at no charge with the active officers during departmental range training and qualification. He also includes on your identification card the qualification information, years of service information, and other information required by the LEOSA for retired officers to legally carry a firearm in other states. Having all of the information on your ID card does away with any requirement to carry a letter also. There is no charge for the retired ID card also. He provided me with my ID card the day I officially retired.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

H1 is correct as usual. Here in ND we LEOs are licensed by the ND POST Board and are issued a laminated license card as long as we are in good standing. This essentially serves as our professional "CC permit". When we retire or for various reasons no longer meet POST standards we lose our licensed status and our card is no longer valid. Most agencies issue Dept ID cards to their officers. The rub comes in that as far as I know, nobody issues a "retired" ID card or badge when we leave. When we're done, we're simply done...

My Chief recently retired and one of my first official acts as Acting Chief was to issue him a "retired" ID card and signed letterhead stating he retired as a member of our Dept in good standing. With this ID & document, in accordance with the LEO Safety Act all he has to do for CC anywhere in the country is to qualify annually with whatever agency he chooses.

Really, the easiest route for a retired LEO in ND is to simply get a CC permit like anyone else. Many get them simply to eliminate the NCIC requirement when they buy guns.

Ironically, full time ND POST licensed LEO Firearms Instructors like myself are authorized to administer the CC test and carry concealed nationwide, yet still have to undergo the NCIC check when buying a gun...


----------

